# Why Artists Are Never Happy



## nerwin (May 25, 2017)

This video came across my photography news feed the other day. I thought it was quite an interesting video explaining why artists are never happy. It's kind of inspiring actually. 

Its worth a watch.


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2017)

Been there.  Yesterday, the day before, last week, for years, my whole life.  

I'm not an "artist" in the sense of "art"- art, but creative anyhow.  I'm always dissatisfied with something, usually something made by someone else that should have been made better.  I've rebuilt tractor steering gears, implements, machines, houses, etc., reconfigured, modified, repaired, and re-thought just about everything I own.  When I am finished with it, (whatever) I feel an immense sense of progress as having been made.  I am exhausted but satisfied.

I will add that; however satisfied that I am with the results of my creativity, nobody else is able to see what work/thinking/money went into the process, or even why I bothered in the first place.  No matter.


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2017)

It's the same thing when you restore an old car. You get it finished and you are happy with it and proud of it and when you go to a car show to show it off, sometimes you get that one person that says "you should've done it this way instead" and it almost puts you in a bad mood and then you start to wonder what else you "did" wrong. But they have no idea, like you said, what work/thinking/money went into the process to get it where its at.


----------



## Dashur (May 25, 2017)

excellent piece.   I operate with two truths in my mind:  Perfect is the enemy of Good; and 'about right, but exactly wrong'


----------



## waday (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. It was good and very accurate, haha.


----------



## smoke665 (May 25, 2017)

Good piece, and as it points out, recognizing our flaws, helps us grow in our craft whatever that is. Embrace them, and use them to improve.


----------



## table1349 (May 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> This video came across my photography news feed the other day. I thought it was quite an interesting video explaining why artists are never happy. It's kind of inspiring actually.
> 
> Its worth a watch.


Beat ya to it.
self-defeating


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > This video came across my photography news feed the other day. I thought it was quite an interesting video explaining why artists are never happy. It's kind of inspiring actually.
> ...



Haha! Whoops. I'm sorry, I didn't even know. My bad...

There is so much content on this forum, I can't keep up with it all.


----------



## table1349 (May 25, 2017)

Hey it gets more exposure this way. It's a good article.


----------

